# I'm Abit Afronted



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Paul - my hubby - gets a letter from our Surgery saying he's entitled to a free flu-jab - apparently, the reason why is that he's MY primary carer - obviously dating from when I was not the full shilling and very unwell last year.Times move on - and apart from having to take a daily anti-depressant - I reck, I function pretty well. I suppose its trivial but being treated as a person who needs care - sort of makes me feel less of a person.Perhaps I'm being over-sensitive???Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sue ~I don't think you're being over-sensitive -- it is frustrating that once a person had an emotional/mental/psychological problem, people tend to always view them as a little (if not a lot) off and needs to be cared for or watched, no matter how well they've recovered for how long. It doesn't feel good to be pathologized esp. unnecessarily by other people or by the system (although they probably mean well)... Power to you for staying well and mentally strong for a whole year already since then. Hope everything keeps looking up and getting even better from this point on. Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks hun - well apparently I'll always be classed as a "vulnerable person" on my medical records. Thank goodness I've found a job where folk have taken me on face value so to speak and looked at my work record and my qualifications - but its kind of lowering to know that will always be there. Still, its not t'end of the world is it?Sue xxxx


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Not really sure that I even follow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh Dan - not to worry - long story - I was very unwell with depression about 20 months' ago and hospitalised for 6 weeks - on the back of my very bad bout of depression - Paul (my husband) became essentially my carer - fair enough - but I'm now well, albiet on medication, working part time, being a half-way decent mum to 3 kids and wife to the owld fella - so NOW I feel I'd like to shed this "role" and wondered if this was an unreasonable request.Any clearer??Sue


----------

